
Ask HN: Any payment system integration for GitHub? - mcs_
Is there any way to &#x27;release funds&#x27; when your commit&#x2F;s get merged into a specific branch.<p>Example of work flow:<p>Create milestone
Link budget to the milestone
Define issues
Link payout to issues (% or fixed)<p>Once the issue is closed via commit and the commit is merged into the master branch (or the branch related to the milestone) the &#x27;prize&#x27; is automatically released to the author&#x2F;s of the commit&#x2F;s.
======
troydavis
BountySource does this, with an approval step to confirm that the PR met the
issue requirements.
[https://www.bountysource.com/](https://www.bountysource.com/)

I’ve used it twice and it worked as expected, though the audience of people
doing work is fairly small.

